# Muppet has gone WAY to far!!!!!!!!!!



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jan 8, 2013)

Fraggles here and I am very mad....

She digs at my blankets!
She eats all the treats!
She leaves poops around my cage!
She is not even a real bun but in fact a Muppet!

AND NOW the greatest insult of all!!!

I CAUGHT HER WITH MY MAN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jan 8, 2013)

I am declaring war on all Muppets! I will form an army to defeat them all....I am also calling on the great Jigglebun and promising him a truckload of bananas if he will lead my anti-Muppet army! :duel


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Jan 8, 2013)

Lmao. Funnies!!! ^.^


----------



## Anaira (Jan 8, 2013)

I thought that was a look of guilty surprise as he realized he'd been caught, in the second picture. Then I saw the third....Oh Jason, you have gone too far now! This is unforgivable. Fraggles, you will have to find yourself a new long-haired man. I need to find myself a new minion, we should run away together, and try find new weak-minded humans to beat into submission. The pitiful excuse who has the audacity to call herself my mum is gonna die tonight. -_-


----------



## kmaben (Jan 8, 2013)

aye yai yai! Such dramatics you two! Miss Muppet looks awful sweet in those pictures.


----------



## Imbrium (Jan 8, 2013)

don't worry, little muppet! we'll come save ya from da meanie Fraggles!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jan 8, 2013)

Der is nothing sweet about that Muppet! She was clearly trying to bite him!!!!


----------



## kmaben (Jan 8, 2013)

She's blind! Have pity! You obviously need lessons in sharing.


----------



## Anaira (Jan 8, 2013)

Pity? What is this 'Pity' you speak of? Can I eat it?


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jan 9, 2013)

:Slaps Shya with my dewlap:
I think Shya is in league with the tans!


----------



## SteviesMom (Jan 9, 2013)

Hahaha I just had to comment. "Slaps Shya with my dewlap" is a hysterical mental image! :laugh:


----------



## kmaben (Jan 9, 2013)

*uppercuts Fraggles dewlap* Perhaps I am in league with the tans. They are a good lookin, thin, high arch breed, such as myself. :raspberry:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 9, 2013)

:raspberry:


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jan 9, 2013)

That's it Shya! You have drunk your last capri sun! REUBEN ATTACK!!!!!

P.S I chinned Wendell! :raspberry:


----------



## LakeCondo (Jan 9, 2013)

Fraggles: if your mom can share the man, then so can you.


----------



## Anaira (Jan 9, 2013)

Oh Fraggles, you are behind! I don't need to attack anything these days, I have Nermal to do it for me! She is also slim, and ninja! More ninja than Shya!


----------



## kmaben (Jan 9, 2013)

Haha. More Ninja than me? Such a thing doesn't exist. 

Tans Fire for Effect!

PS: Wendall can be washed! Dont need any Fraggle germs infecting the house! I may accidentally fall in love with a printer or something!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jan 11, 2013)

Wendell is going in the mail tomorrow but before he goes I am going to give him a chinning he will never forget!


----------

